# How to sync music with the Windows 8 Music App?



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how to sync music with the Windows 8 music app, import playlists or such? It seems very user unfriendly... :nono:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Chumly248,

I can't tell you at the moment, but I will look into it as soon as I get home...

What are you trying to synch with?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Not much I can figure out here at home... I don't have any devices to synch to...

But a little searching found me this...

Set up a device to sync in Windows Media Player


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry I hadn't meant devices, I meant playlists and music. When you startup the music app (the desperate on windows 8 has in metro) its syncs your information from somewhere but won't say where from...kinda worrying. Lol sorry for the generality of my previous post, I feel like such a noon asking this.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It should access your Music library.

Where is your music and video stored? (what directory? Second drive?)


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

On my primary


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... Are they in your Music folder and part of your Music library? (And/or video library?)


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol they r in my music library which I set to have one folder only, but I noticed that before I ran any program that it would auto search any drive for music. I've had playlists on there that it found from my external drives as well. The problem is trying to add new playlists to the software BC it doesn't seem to support drag n' drop onto the app from the desktop and trying to open a playlist file brings up an error message.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I found this when I was searching around looking for a solution to your problem..

Windows 8 Tip: Music App 101 | Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows

Perhaps it will help...

Unfortunately I have nothing (I have no playlists)... When I get some time I will create a playlist and try to import it using the app and let you know if I ran into any problems.

Do your playlists work fine in Media Player?


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks  I'll try it out when I get home and let you know. The playlists work fine in media player, it doesn't seem that the two share the information with one another.

Thanks for your quick and continued help


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yup, according to that link you posted, making "dumb" playlists is not allowed atm :/ thanks for you help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry... I am not sure as to what a "Dumb" playlist is... :lol:

If you found your answer in that link, I am glad and sorry it wasn't as you expected.

I wish that I could have given you more firsthand advice (but I don't have my music library populated ATM)... Still doing some backups and file shuffling... Don't want to mess with my libraries until I am done...


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol sorry "dumb playlist" was the term used in the article to refer to user made playlists instead of the "smart playlist" which automatically makes a playlist for you based on the song you are playing ATM.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem! I only scanned the article for pertinance to your issue... I didn't have time to read it fully.!


----------

